# audi s4 4.2 full motor buildup.



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Want to know if anyone has done a full motor build or at least the heads on the s4 and what kind of gain can be had. :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

guess this motor is waste of time. i take it!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

buy them:thumbup:


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

Try audizine.com 

you'll have better luck there.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 1lowmk2 (Jun 12, 2010)

if by chance you find what your looking for can you post a link here to what you find ?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

well what i found out and also talking to a shop here in orlando that builds bmw and audi's they said unless u go super charger building an all motor s4 wont net u much. No one make a stroker kit for the s4. All motor will cost to much. And u would have to have custom pistons maid becuz none are pre-maid. 034 motorsports has a set of rods but that about it. The heads can be built and will net u gains about 60-70whp and that about it. And that will cost about 4-5k. 

So anyone that wants 400-500awhp s4 to supercharger with meth.

Anyone wanting 500-700awhp s4 do fully built heads and throw some rods in and get the charger kit with some meth or supporting mods :thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1lowmk2 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks man. i kinda had the feeling this was one of those motors. but thanks for posting back .


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

no prob.


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Nov 25, 2002)

Well, first determine how much horsepower to the ground you can handle in an AWD car. 

300 to the wheels is fast and newbs to the awd car will be giggling school girls for years with that much power

400 to the wheels requires FI and is ridiculous amount of acceleration and power. JHM is not even close to that on their all motor cars and they are running 12.70 at 111 

If you are one of those that says "yea but its so much easier to get 400+awhp in an EVO or STI so I'm gonna get that" well..you haven't really considered a b6/7 S4 for what it was meant to be. 
This not a "insertawdturbocarhere". This is a luxury car that has respectable hp. Is fast enough stock for most of the original buyers and running 12 sec 1/4's is all you will ever need if you have all the boltons and a JHM tune.

Most people and enthusiast can't handle more than 300awhp anyway. This is nothing like your fwd or rwd cars.


----------



## Axel- (Nov 22, 2011)

I have the JHM stage 1 supercharger (approx. 400 awhp). JHM is about 9-12 months away from stage 2 and 3 which will require an engine rebuild with stronger internals (which they're putting together for their stage 2 and 3 kits). So I might get back to you in a year's time lol.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

COSitsWORTHit said:


> Well, first determine how much horsepower to the ground you can handle in an AWD car.
> 
> 300 to the wheels is fast and newbs to the awd car will be giggling school girls for years with that much power
> 
> ...




To be honest i think jhm has done a awesome job on providing bolt on parts that can bring the NA s4 to life. But sure some will agree that the s4 for the money spent is greatly under powered. Most would be happy if the s4 came stock making 300awhp. Running mid 12 in the 1/4 from a 4.2 v8 isn't all that great. Just saying! the thing is the 4.2 v8 is a strong motor and can handle 400awhp stock untouched so why did audi under power it. 

If anyone is interested take a look at *mrc tuning* out in the UK and u will see what a NA 4.2 v8 can do when u really puched with some really good mods. And there supercharge s4 and sr4 are make 500-600+awhp. Check it out!


----------



## Axel- (Nov 22, 2011)

Blu--Pearl said:


> To be honest i think jhm has done a awesome job on providing bolt on parts that can bring the NA s4 to life. But sure some will agree that the s4 for the money spent is greatly under powered. Most would be happy if the s4 came stock making 300awhp. Running mid 12 in the 1/4 from a 4.2 v8 isn't all that great. Just saying! the thing is the 4.2 v8 is a strong motor and can handle 400awhp stock untouched so why did audi under power it.


Seriously? Every auto manufacturer "underpowers" their motors. It's a safety margin. The RS4 4.2 can handle even more power than the S4 4.2 with stock internals, etc. It's the same with American and Asian cars. All have a safety margin.



Blu--Pearl said:


> If anyone is interested take a look at *mrc tuning* out in the UK and u will see what a NA 4.2 v8 can do when u really puched with some really good mods. And there supercharge s4 and sr4 are make 500-600+awhp. Check it out!


Yeah, but they won't go to the dragstrip which is 30 miles down the road for them. They prefer to have "dyno days" where everyone jumps on the dyno and pats themselves on the back. I call bs on all that dyno crap until you show me proper real world gains.
They use a TTS Rotrex centrifugal supercharger (at least for the RS4).
I'll totally admit they have nice dyno numbers but until they take their cars to their neighborhood IHRA strip, it doesn't mean much to me. We've seen PES and VF put down some decent dyno numbers only to be obliterated on the track.

As for JHM, the supercharger they picked is good for 800 crank hp (630-650 awhp) so within the same ballpark (hopefully available early next year).


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

:thumbup:

yea as of now my money is on jhm, they have proven to make good gains over most of the other company's. And im sure they will come out with a killer real world power supercharger kit.


----------



## Axel- (Nov 22, 2011)

Blu--Pearl said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> yea as of now my money is on jhm, they have proven to make good gains over most of the other company's. And im sure they will come out with a killer real world power supercharger kit.


Yeah, JHM has a few things going for them. 1) They test the **** out of their products. This is why they're always last to market. Over 2 years of planning, designing, in-house testing (to the point where they deliberately blew up an S4 4.2 to see how far they could take it) and then beta-testing for their supercharger kit. 2) They stand behind their product. If you have concerns/issues, they'll take care of you. 3) Knowledgeable folks.

Their customer service might be hit and miss cause they're small with very little staffing and they may take a while to get back to people sometimes but they're honest and do their due diligence which is what's important to me personally. I may have to wait a few days to hear back from them but that's a small price to pay for quality products.

I can't speak for the rest of them but I have read too many threads of VF and PES screwing customers over (such as a blown engine due to bad supercharger tunes from lack of testing and skill and then leaving the customer hanging with the cost).

Edit: Oh and I forgot to mention whenever JHM comes out with a performance mod, they actually go to the 1/4 mile track and publish videos and time slips to prove their product works.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea man i watch pretty much all there vids for there stuff. See that most of the s4 guys are going with jhm says alot. And from what ive seen pretty much everyone is maken more power with jhm products. :thumbup:


----------



## 1lowmk2 (Jun 12, 2010)

im excited to see how good there products are. im buying the manifold and the tune this weekend actually.


----------



## Axel- (Nov 22, 2011)

1lowmk2 said:


> im excited to see how good there products are. im buying the manifold and the tune this weekend actually.


The tune will completely change your car although it really shines with a proper 2.5" catless downpipe/catback setup. You'll notice the throttle is way more sensitive. Just give it a week or two for your brain and feet to adjust. 

The manifold looks sweet (which color did you end up going with?) and it's a nice piece of the puzzle.

I just did a 3rd gear pull last night and managed a peak 878 rpm/sec with an average 780 rpm/sec and an 800 rpm/sec median.
Also calculated my FATS time at 2.812 seconds (FATS time is a B5 S4/RS4 measure which is the time it takes to go from 4200 rpms to 6500 rpms in 3rd gear)


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

:thumbup:

do u have any vids or pics of yur setup


----------



## Axel- (Nov 22, 2011)

Blu--Pearl said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> do u have any vids or pics of yur setup


It's really not much. Just a really short drive-by clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPzn2dtuLbI

I actually posted on AZ yesterday (in my regional section) asking if anyone wanted to go out and take some videos on Sunday. I need more hehe.

As for pics, here are a few from last summer (still a work in progress):


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Axel- said:


> It's really not much. Just a really short drive-by clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPzn2dtuLbI
> 
> I actually posted on AZ yesterday (in my regional section) asking if anyone wanted to go out and take some videos on Sunday. I need more hehe.
> 
> As for pics, here are a few from last summer (still a work in progress):



whatever dude car is clean. and man if u lived in orlando fl. pics and vids can be done anytime. its what i do for a living :thumbup: gat any engine bay shots.


----------



## Axel- (Nov 22, 2011)

Blu--Pearl said:


> whatever dude car is clean. and man if u lived in orlando fl. pics and vids can be done anytime. its what i do for a living :thumbup: gat any engine bay shots.


Yeah, much nicer weather down there lol

As for the engine shot, sure, but you can't see much as the JHM supercharger is located behind the passenger fog light, not on top of the manifold.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Axel- said:


> Yeah, much nicer weather down there lol
> 
> As for the engine shot, sure, but you can't see much as the JHM supercharger is located behind the passenger fog light, not on top of the manifold.



yea i know just wanted to see how clean the install and how stock looking everything looks. Love it i cant wait to have one :thumbup:


----------



## jdmnomore (Jun 11, 2010)

*hey Blu*

Funny I didnt know I was a member on this forum until I found this thread via Google lol. Blu-pearl my s4s engine is dead and ive been contemplating different options. Im new to Orlando and dont know of ANY good shops to discuss repairs with. You said you know a shop in this area can you shoot me a PM or something with the shops details and contact info. Thanks.

Rob


----------



## SHAKEDOWN (Feb 20, 2009)

Audi sport sells 4.2 engines in 450hp 550 and 650 hp spec out of the create. It is what Spyker uses in there cars. If you have the paper to back this statement hahahahah


----------



## 1lowmk2 (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm hoping to get my car back today or tomorrow, what I got so far is the milltek downpipes , and a magnaflow exhaust, and the jhm tune and a custom intake. Ima run it at the track this Sunday see what it does in the 1/4 mile. And by next week I should have the manifold , so after the manifold comes is ima get it installed , along with a method kit and then dyno it and hit the track again next Sunday . So see how much of a difference it does in the 1/4.and oh I got the manifold in the stock color I didn't wanna wait the extra week or so, I have a big track event coming up so I didn't wanna miss it


----------



## 1lowmk2 (Jun 12, 2010)

* sorry meant to say meth kit.


----------



## Axel- (Nov 22, 2011)

1lowmk2 said:


> I'm hoping to get my car back today or tomorrow, what I got so far is the milltek downpipes , and a magnaflow exhaust, and the jhm tune and a custom intake. Ima run it at the track this Sunday see what it does in the 1/4 mile. And by next week I should have the manifold , so after the manifold comes is ima get it installed , along with a method kit and then dyno it and hit the track again next Sunday . So see how much of a difference it does in the 1/4.and oh I got the manifold in the stock color I didn't wanna wait the extra week or so, I have a big track event coming up so I didn't wanna miss it


Would be interesting to see the difference between your custom intake and the stock intake, both on the dyno and the 1/4 mile (more the 1/4 mile due to the forward velocity). Might be too much to ask though hehe 

Good luck and let us know how you did.


----------



## 1lowmk2 (Jun 12, 2010)

So I got my car back, I got the downpipes installed , along with deleting the mufflers , and the jhm 93 octane tune. The only down fall is the catted down pipes I bought the previous owner knocked out the catts, but my car sounds like a Chevy 350 idling. And its loud but it sounds good


----------



## B6WhaleOnWheels (Aug 24, 2021)

Everyone’s talking about HP this HP that motor motor motor.. that’s half of the B6’s swiftness.. can we mention the fact these bitches weigh as much as a beached tank? Get rid of some weight from everywhere and your muscle tank will turn into a muscle.. well tank still probably but a lot quicker on the pick up and the braking so ur neck will get sore when u mash on these bitch ass Evo’s at the green light. Lol me and my coworker have a three year Lancer Ralliart vs s4 battle constantly going.. he gets me only when he gets his precious 40 roll.. from a dead stop - he broke his transmission trying to beat me time after time.. I have a jackal Motorsports tune btw on an dumb **** automatic trans, he is Cobb tuned.. audi sounds like a ****ing beast, specially when launch control on the mo ****er, his car is quick done get me wrong.. we’ll it’s not as quick.. and it sounds like a 84 Honda with a 12 pack of pepsi cans for an exhaust… I let him do his pops and bangs all down the street showing off then when he honks off for the race u can’t hear his car cause Godzilla ****s bricks out the s4 whoooommmmpp.. sorry I love beating his **** talking ass so much.


----------

